
Book Review: A Global Warming Primer - sohkamyung
http://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.3497
======
sohkamyung
Can also be read online at [1]

[1] [ [http://www.globalwarmingprimer.com/the-
book/](http://www.globalwarmingprimer.com/the-book/) ]

